# Can't compile unixbench 5.1.2



## belajarbsd (Aug 11, 2010)

Hi,
I'm freebsd newbie that just change OS from debian linux.
I wanna learn freebsd so i order some cheap freebsd KVM VPS.
It is common to use unixbench to measure VPS performance.
Unfortunately, unixbench from bsd port is too old (ver 4.1.0). While newest unixbench is ver 5.1.2.
So, i download the unixbech from here http://byte-unixbench.googlecode.com/files/unixbench-5.1.2.tar.gz.

But, i meet error when typing 'make'
bsd# make
"Makefile", line 106: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 108: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 110: Need an operator
make: fatal errors encountered -- cannot continue

Any idea to fix this problem ? 
Makefile is attached


----------



## SirDice (Aug 11, 2010)

You probably need *gmake* instead of *make*. The BSD make is slightly different compared to the GNU make.

If you're up to it you should edit the 'old' port's Makefile and change the version strings. Then use *make makesum* to generate the correct hashes. If it builds properly submit a PR and attach your patches.


----------



## belajarbsd (Aug 11, 2010)

SirDice said:
			
		

> You probably need *gmake* instead of *make*. The BSD make is slightly different compared to the GNU make.
> 
> If you're up to it you should edit the 'old' port's Makefile and change the version strings. Then use *make makesum* to generate the correct hashes. If it builds properly submit a PR and attach your patches.



Thanks, will try.
Btw, what is 'PR' ?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 11, 2010)

belajarbsd said:
			
		

> Btw, what is 'PR' ?


A *P*roblem *R*eport.

http://www.freebsd.org/support/bugreports.html


----------



## belajarbsd (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks,
typing gmake solve the problem.
./Run failed, but it can be solved by replacing /usr/bin/make with /usr/local/bin/gmake.
I know it is an ugly hack


----------



## SirDice (Aug 11, 2010)

belajarbsd said:
			
		

> ./Run failed, but it can be solved by replacing /usr/bin/make with /usr/local/bin/gmake.
> I know it is an ugly hack


Don't. It'll break the entire ports system.


----------



## belajarbsd (Aug 11, 2010)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Don't. It'll break the entire ports system.



Thanks Sir !
I will restore 'make' when unixbench finished


----------

